# It Is I



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2006)

My time for tears has passed.  I have endured a degrees of change from which I could not emerge unscathed and unaltered.  Things have changed dramatically for me and some know, some will learn.

I look forward to contributing to this board again.  I am happy to be back.

egg

Edit:_ Scratch that first part...lol.  The rest stands true, though_


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 28, 2006)

Good to have you back.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Lisa (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome back my friend and creator of my avatar that has caused terror in so many on this board. 

I am so happy that you have once again joined us.  I look forward to your wit, charm and humour, it has been sorely missed here on this board. 

:asian:

Lisa


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2006)

That av _does_ rule, doesn't it?


----------



## Lisa (Mar 28, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> That av _does_ rule, doesn't it?



Damn Straight!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 28, 2006)

welcome back!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome back o' Egg! Fahoo-Doray! :asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 28, 2006)

*I missed you!*

*Welcome back!*

artyon:


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi, You've got some big fans here that I really respect, I look forward to your posts!!


----------



## bignick (Mar 28, 2006)

tkd_jen said:
			
		

> Hi, You've got some big fans here that I really respect, I look forward to your posts!!



That's how we roll here, Jen, just like a real family and when someone has to leave for a while it's always good when they come back...welcome back Egg...


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes, egg was once scrambled, but as we all see now, he has come back, as hard boiled as ever, and his sunny side is up!  Since lisa poached his dog avatar, he has a new one, and its cool as Shell!

Har har

I kill me.​


----------



## Lisa (Mar 28, 2006)

Egg is like humpty, except he got put back together again and we couldn't be happier.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah, yes Egg!!!   I'm glad you brought your wit back to liven everything up here again!!!!  artyon:  Your humor is sorely missed.  Welcome back! :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 29, 2006)

Egg welcome back, this board has really miss you sir.
Terry


----------



## Drac (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome Back..


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 29, 2006)

Bout time Eggeber.. Now get back to Work~!! :whip:  We need you in the Mod lounge ~! 

Seriously Jim, So glad things have turned around for you and glad you're home~!

*Big Hugs*

~Me


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks, everyone 

You guys are just too good to me!


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 29, 2006)

Glad to have you back!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey, Egg! What's for breakfast?


----------



## hemi (Mar 29, 2006)

Good to have you back


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 29, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hey, Egg! What's for breakfast?


 
Easter Eggs!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome back, Egg!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome back, Egg!!!  I'm just EGGstatic to see you've came back to the wonderful world of Martial Talk!


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 29, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Easter Eggs!


ROFL!


----------

